# I am very much a beginner and would like some advice and opinions on my photos please



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

I Just recently started the whole photography thing and i love taken photos, i added a few photos that i recently took well they are like my first ones, and would really love some opinions and advice on getting better please.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 14, 2013)

There are too many to critique.  Post one or two at a time, number them, and help us by telling us what you were trying to do and what (if any) area you want improvement in.

Overall, you seem to have a good eye in picking out interesting details.  To go beyond that, we need to know more about what you want to be better at.


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

well i want to be better at everything. i want to become a professional photographer one day, I'm not entirely sure what exactly i should get better at, and if my photographs are even close enough to looking great, i really don't even know how to explain it. 

should i re-post the same thing just with like two photos? maybe then i will have more people giving me advice and opinions 

My photos bring the beauty out in everything. i love just taking random photos of random things. 
I just don't know if what i see is any good to others eyes, you know what i mean.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 14, 2013)

There is, as I'm sure others will tell you, a huge difference between taking photos for fun and doing it professionally.  Unless you become so good that people hire you for YOUR vision, most professional photographers get paid for delivering to the client the CLIENT'S vision, and the photographer's contribution is to have the skills, technical knowledge and equipment to make that happen.

As for being good at doing everything - well everything is a very large field, and many skills in photography are particular to that area.  For instance, studio lighting, preparation and presentation can take a number of years of study to perfect, and much of that knowledge is useless if you're doing in-the-field sports photography.  Underlying all of the fields that you could work at getting good at, are certain basics:  Thoroughly understanding your equipment (camera, flash, accessories), having a good grasp on how to use light (both "found" light and "made" light), being able to use compositional elements in an image to capture and sustain interest, knowing how to engage and pose a subject to create good portraits,  are some of the basics that will you to move towards your potential.  You also have to decide whether your're doing it for yourself (a perfectly good way to enjoy photography), or you're doing it for others (in which case knowing what it is that others look for in images becomes very important). 

There are, to my way of thinking, four parts to image-making:  1)  Conception, 2) Staging, 3) execution, 4) post-processing.  Each contributes something different to the process.  Conception is the planning, elaboration of a story or concept, an mental arrangements of elements that need to be in place for an image to have meaning and/or interest.  Staging is the arranging of the subject matter in terms of location, posing, staging, lighting, and so forth - essentially the "preparation" part of any planned shoot.  Execution is the actual picture taking, ensuring that the exposure is correct, that the DOF covers what it needs to cover, that the background and foreground are either suitably blurred or sharp (depending on the purpose of the image), that the focus is on the right point, etc.  Post-processing is the transformation of the image from the camera to an image that you will present to the world, and includes sharpening, tone curve adjustment, cloning out bits that shouldn't be there, ensuring the right colour balance, cropping the image as necessary to keep the focus on the subject, etc.  As you can see, there is a lot that goes into constructing effective images - and many of the iconic images that appear to be spontaneous, were actually staged.


----------



## alanlake (Mar 14, 2013)

im a beginner myself and these look great, im going to upload some of mine soon and would be grateful if you could take a look.


----------



## jenko (Mar 14, 2013)

Seems you have a good eye. The photos of the dog have nice lighting. The three abstract images of concrete and metal show a sense of geometry and/or texture. 

The weakest images, to me, are #1/1st row and #1/2nd row--both B&W. The lighting just isn't there.


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

_*To Pgriz 
*_thank you for your insight i will take to it all to mind the next time i am out taking photographs i really appreciate you giving me the time to explain every detail you wrote   

oh, i do photography because i love it i have so much fun shooting. i love how you can pretty much make anything beautiful whether its a broken tree branch to some water on paint its really fun seeing what you find when you are out and about.  

As for photoshoping photos i haven't touch any of those photos in photoshop i had to resize them thats about it so i could show them. 

everything will be noted next time i am out. thanks 


_*To alanlake *_
i'd love to see your work 
but i have a feeling you were asking Pgriz to look at your work. 
i'm sure you are good 

*To Jenko *
Thank you for the advice 
I will focus on lighting when im out again.


----------



## techniker (Mar 14, 2013)

They are all terrible. Trash can? Bus stop? Rock salt? If you can't grow facial hair, please don't try.

Exception being the last dog pic- the brick, chain, heavy collar, he appears to be barking or snarling at someone coming up to your porch. I like it. Maybe you wanted the exposure setting that way, but it's really gray/flat; it doesn't stand out. If I wanted to improve that shot, I would get down just a little bit lower, crank up the ISO and expose properly, then increase the contrast with photo editing software.

Read some tutorials here about exposure and composition. It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it. What kind of camera and what mode are you using? Auto mode is fine, especially when you just want to learn how to take a good photo, but you can really bring out the best when using the creative modes (Manual, aperature priority, shutter speed priority, program), if your camera has them.





pgriz said:


> There is, as I'm sure others will tell you, a huge difference between taking photos for fun and doing it professionally.  Unless you become so good that people hire you for YOUR vision, most professional photographers get paid for delivering to the client the CLIENT'S vision, and the photographer's contribution is to have the skills, technical knowledge and equipment to make that happen.
> 
> As for being good at doing everything - well everything is a very large field, and many skills in photography are particular to that area.  For instance, studio lighting, preparation and presentation can take a number of years of study to perfect, and much of that knowledge is useless if you're doing in-the-field sports photography.  Underlying all of the fields that you could work at getting good at, are certain basics:  Thoroughly understanding your equipment (camera, flash, accessories), having a good grasp on how to use light (both "found" light and "made" light), being able to use compositional elements in an image to capture and sustain interest, knowing how to engage and pose a subject to create good portraits,  are some of the basics that will you to move towards your potential.  You also have to decide whether your're doing it for yourself (a perfectly good way to enjoy photography), or you're doing it for others (in which case knowing what it is that others look for in images becomes very important).
> 
> There are, to my way of thinking, four parts to image-making:  1)  Conception, 2) Staging, 3) execution, 4) post-processing.  Each contributes something different to the process.  Conception is the planning, elaboration of a story or concept, an mental arrangements of elements that need to be in place for an image to have meaning and/or interest.  Staging is the arranging of the subject matter in terms of location, posing, staging, lighting, and so forth - essentially the "preparation" part of any planned shoot.  Execution is the actual picture taking, ensuring that the exposure is correct, that the DOF covers what it needs to cover, that the background and foreground are either suitably blurred or sharp (depending on the purpose of the image), that the focus is on the right point, etc.  Post-processing is the transformation of the image from the camera to an image that you will present to the world, and includes sharpening, tone curve adjustment, cloning out bits that shouldn't be there, ensuring the right colour balance, cropping the image as necessary to keep the focus on the subject, etc.  As you can see, there is a lot that goes into constructing effective images - and many of the iconic images that appear to be spontaneous, were actually staged.



Holy information overload!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 14, 2013)

techniker said:


> They are all terrible. Trash can? Bus stop? Rock salt? If you can't grow facial hair, please don't try.
> 
> Exception being the last dog pic- the brick, chain, heavy collar, he appears to be barking or snarling at someone coming up to your porch. I like it. Maybe you wanted the exposure setting that way, but it's really gray/flat; it doesn't stand out. If I wanted to improve that shot, I would get down just a little bit lower, crank up the ISO and expose properly, then increase the contrast with photo editing software.
> 
> ...


Sorry, did I not get the memo where you were appointed sole judge of what is and is not good, photographically speaking?  Photography is almost totally subjective, and while the images the OP has posted may not be the ones you or I would take, his choice of subject matter does NOT make them bad images.  prgriz' post is an excellent, well reasoned and informative post which could be very beneficial to the OP.  Perhaps I could suggest that you relax a little bit?


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a Nikon CoolPix L810 it doesn't do manual, thanks for all the advice and you opionions i will read up more on exposure and composition 

And for the dog picture of her barking i was just goofing around then, i will take everything you said and next time i come back with new photos i hope to get your opinion, shockingly it takes criticism in order to get better it all cannot be great but i appreciate your honesty and will do some more reading about quite a bit


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 14, 2013)

techniker said:


> They are all terrible. Trash can? Bus stop? Rock salt? If you can't grow facial hair, please don't try.
> 
> Exception being the last dog pic- the brick, chain, heavy collar, he appears to be barking or snarling at someone coming up to your porch. I like it. Maybe you wanted the exposure setting that way, but it's really gray/flat; it doesn't stand out. If I wanted to improve that shot, I would get down just a little bit lower, crank up the ISO and expose properly, then increase the contrast with photo editing software.
> 
> ...



Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel.

I thought pgriz's reply was very helpful and great info for a new photographer.


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

ooooh by the way he said my trash can? well it was actually a burn barrel. lol ;P just saying.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 14, 2013)

Watch your horizons when there is one clearly defined. Like the bus stop shot, or whatever that is. Tiltled horizons seldom work. This is usually not an issue, however, with the more abstract shots, such as some you posted.


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks  ill keep that in mind.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 14, 2013)

dezzyrawrz said:


> I have a Nikon CoolPix L810 it doesn't do manual, thanks for all the advice and you opionions i will read up more on exposure and composition
> 
> And for the dog picture of her barking i was just goofing around then, i will take everything you said and next time i come back with new photos i hope to get your opinion, shockingly it takes criticism in order to get better it all cannot be great but i appreciate your honesty and will do some more reading about quite a bit



Part of the fun of photography is to be able to guide the process to better reflect your vision.  Point-and-shoot cameras are wonderful for capturing moments, but their drawback is that they make a lot of photographic decisions for you, and not all of these automatic decisions are good for your image.  It doesn't mean you need to get expensive gear to be a good photographer, but it does mean that as you evolve as a photographer, you may want to control certain aspects in your own way.  For instance, two characteristics that are difficult for most point-and-shoot cameras, is to have the point of focus fall on something specific, and to have enough out-of-focus background to keep the attention of the viewer on the subject.  A point-and-shoot camera, for the most part, is not designed to work with off-camera flash or light, and this capability becomes important when you get to the point of wanting to use the light to sculpt the figure, or highlight a texture.

Working with what you have, getting some books on composition would be of help to you.  This thread (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...299286-new-feature-photography-tutorials.html) has a LOT of good information, and I would suggest you look up the parts on composition and lighting.  While it is true that your camera doesn't allow you much control, you DO have control over where you point it.  By training your eye to recognize the elements of composition and the type and quality of light, you will move your skill forward quite effectively.  At some point, you probably will want to invest in equipment that gives you more control, but that is always your decision.


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks i most defiantely will read that and im already reading several things on composition and exposure  right now but i will certainly look at that. i dislike my camera cause i cannot manual do anything when i want to focus on something it never seems to focus on what i want it to, its a bit tricky but im still learning


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 14, 2013)

dezzyrawrz said:


> thanks i most defiantely will read that and im already reading several things on composition and exposure right now but i will certainly look at that. i dislike my camera cause i cannot manual do anything when i want to focus on something it never seems to focus on what i want it to, its a bit tricky but im still learning



Don't blame your equipment. There is plenty to learn on any camera. I have seen some amazing stuff coming out of a point and shoot. Keep shootin' and postin'.


----------



## techniker (Mar 14, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Sorry, did I not get the memo where you were appointed sole judge of what is and is not good, photographically speaking?  Photography is almost totally subjective, and while the images the OP has posted may not be the ones you or I would take, his choice of subject matter does NOT make them bad images.  prgriz' post is an excellent, well reasoned and informative post which could be very beneficial to the OP.  Perhaps I could suggest that you relax a little bit?



Unfortunate for everyone, but fortunate for me, the part of my brain that should process empathy is overwhelmed with conceited greatness. And people say narcissist like it's a bad thing 

Everyone has potential, he has gone a step further and taken the initiative to join so he can improve his work through honest critique. The guy asked for advice and opinions, both of which I offered. I don't say things to offend others but offense is subjective, so it's beyond my control how someone is going to perceive what I say.


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 14, 2013)

I could have lived without seeing your nose hair, but personally, I think you're off to a very good start with your hobby.  Just keep learning and practicing.


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

these were taking early this morning 


#1
View attachment 38739


#2
View attachment 38740


#3
View attachment 38741


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

thats not my face!!!!! hahahah I'm a woman!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 14, 2013)

techniker said:


> They are all terrible. Trash can? Bus stop? Rock salt? If you can't grow facial hair, please don't try.



:lmao:  As hard as it's gonna be to follow THAT kind of "educated" well-thought-out response, I think I'll give it a go:

Many of these are not subjects that grab my attention--specifically, I just see nothing in the first picture, the picture of the bus stop shelter or the last picture to hold my interest at all. 
The first one just looks like a weed growing up a wall, and there is nothing in the weed or the wall that grabs my interest.  Same thing for the bus shelter--perhaps if there was a person there, or an interesting poster or something that catches the viewer's attention. The last one--well, I just don't personally have any interest in seeing up someone's nostrils. But that could just be me. :lmao: I don't like eyeball close-ups either--in fact, I actually cannot stand to look at them--but they seem to be quite a popular subject, so who knows, maybe nostrils are too. 

Start looking at other photos and ask yourself what you like or don't like about them. Just look through threads here, or surf the internet, or skim through a book. When a photo grabs your attention, ask yourself WHAT you like about it. Does it amuse you? Excite you? Calm you? Anger you? Intrigue you? Chances are, there is some emotional response to it, when you like a photo. Then look more closely at some that DON'T hold your attention--ask yourself why they don't interest you. Subject matter? Lighting? Chances are, they evoke no emotion at all in you.

As pgriz pointed out in that "information overload" of a post (I mean there were three whole paragraphs there!! And big words, like "conception" and "iconic", who could possibly take all that in?!?! </end sarcasm>), conception is very important. YOU may have a "vision" for your photo, and YOU may even have an emotional response to your photo--but a "successful" photo will relay that vision to others as well.

My advice? Even though you want to be "good at everything" PICK something to focus on. Maybe just work on composition--read about it, study what makes a well-composed photo, then practice it. Something like "Light Science and Magic" or "Understanding Exposure" might be good for you because they have things for you to try and experiment with.

You seem to have done reasonably well with the lighting and exposure on most of these--the composition in many of them could be stronger.

A few of them have some great abstract potential--that stained glass one, the rock salt on the pavement, and the two in the middle of the second row.  The photo of the burn barrel intrigued me--not much resolution to work with in the uploaded file, and I spent all of about 30 seconds on it, but as an example of what I mean, I took that one and started playing with crops of it to find an interesting abstract--the outside left edge of the barrel, and the ashes poking out of the hole were a little too overexposed to accomplish what I really envision here, but this could make for a cool abstract, and if *I* had a burn barrel, I'd be revisiting this!


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks to all of you who just wrote thanks for the advice and opinions i also see what you mean about composition i need to look more up on that. 
XD


----------



## shelby16 (Mar 14, 2013)

I love #2 with the turtle! Also, good job taking the advice about just posting a few and numbering them. Off to a good start, in my opinion.


----------



## Geaux (Mar 14, 2013)

I like the abstract ones, but most don't do anything for me.  Lip crust + nose hair = puke.


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

I try to take everything in, I do want my photos to progress and get better and with everyone giving opinions and advice i feel like that might just happen  

thanks to everyone giving me some advice about my photography it means a lot cause i really love doing it and i want to become professional one day XD


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 14, 2013)

techniker said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, did I not get the memo where you were appointed sole judge of what is and is not good, photographically speaking?  Photography is almost totally subjective, and while the images the OP has posted may not be the ones you or I would take, his choice of subject matter does NOT make them bad images.  prgriz' post is an excellent, well reasoned and informative post which could be very beneficial to the OP.  Perhaps I could suggest that you relax a little bit?
> ...



Fixed that for you. 

Step your game up before you ever consider calling someone else's work terrible.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 14, 2013)

dezzyrawrz said:


> well i want to be better at everything. i want to become a professional photographer one day, I'm not entirely sure what exactly i should get better at, and if my photographs are even close enough to looking great, i really don't even know how to explain it.
> 
> should i re-post the same thing just with like two photos? maybe then i will have more people giving me advice and opinions
> 
> ...



Like you said, you want to be better at everything, so shoot all types of photography.
There's nothing wrong with being good at everything. Some people say that you can only be good at one thing,
but I strongly disagree. 

The point of photography is to make other people see what you see or make them feel a certain way(most of the time). 
The rules of composition will become a tool for those specific purposes. If after you learn how to take a photograph and you think your photos bring the beauty out in everything
but no one else does, then it's probably best to not share your work. I have photos that I would never put on here, but that I love
and think are great, but I don't think anyone else would see what I see. That's how it is sometimes. 

The best advice I can give you is to do research, find photos that you love, and try replicating them. Look at the light, the composition and try to recreate the photo. 
That's a great way to learn.


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree with you completely. and thank you for the advice. i most defiantely will continue to research everything i feel i need to look up


----------



## Biker_Chic (Mar 14, 2013)

dezzyrawrz said:


> I Just recently started the whole photography thing and i love taken photos, i added a few photos that i recently took well they are like my first ones, and would really love some opinions and advice on getting better please.



Hello, 
I think over all you have some nice snapshots you seem to have a good eye for abstract. 

The first thing I see is your post; it tells me you are very young :bounce: either still in high school or barley out. With an enthusiastic love for something you enjoy and you want to make a living at it. 

With the element of youth against you, it&#8217;s easy to see you want to dive  into the deep end and just be a professional. First you must learn to swim or you will drown!...... But with the element of youth on your side you have the potential to grow with leaps and bounds! *IF* you are willing to put in the hard work it takes to perfect your skills.  

Take some basic photography classes :study:at your local Community College if you can and learn everything you possible there.  If you are not able to attend a class then there are multitudes of tutorials, forums, and books available. You Tube is a free and excellent source of information on any subject you want. 

You have a nice little starter point and shoot :camera: but in time (if you want to become a professional) you will want to invest in a better camera. Work towards a bridge camera to start with. This type of camera allows you the ability to change your lenses, set your ISO, Shutter Speed, and Aperture, but it also gives you the choice to use your auto settings if you want. I use a Cannon T3i which is a great starter Bridge camera (as I am not a professional) and it ran me around 1000 dollars. It came with 2 kit lenses and a camera bag plus the camera body. There is also the Nikon brand which has a similar set up. The brand of camera you choose is a personal choice. Some people are avid users of specific brands some are not. 

Once you have learned how to control your photos then you can invest into the cameras the professionals use which don&#8217;t have the auto settings. You are talking big bucks by then but hopefully at that point in your life you are making money at your photography and can afford it. 

Good Luck I hope your dreams come true.


----------



## techniker (Mar 14, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> techniker said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed that for you.
> ...


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

im right outa highschool my car just got fixed so im a get a loan to go take classes of photography in college, thanks for the advice and i have my eye set for a nikon d3200 and im hoping to get it soon but i will see the carmera you are talking about and give it a look and read up on it  i am very much hoping to make a career out of photography it has been my dream since i was a child my parents always toold me its not aa real job and wouldnt help me with getting the stuff now that im out of there house im hoping to become professional, i was always told i shouldnt do it and blahblah but this is my dream and photography is a real job and its harder then most people realize but i have my heart and soul in this and i am going to try so hard to do what i was always told i couldnt do i love photography and nothing will ever cchange that


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 14, 2013)

who do you want to start a new thread?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 14, 2013)

dessyrawrz:  if you want to be a professional photographer, there are two aspect to that - one is technical, one is business.  The technical side is, in many ways, the easier to learn.  However, to make a living at doing photography is much harder.  Many photographers charging money for their work are actually only semi-professional in that it is money that they make on the side, as a supplement to their "real" income or job.  If your goal is to truly make a living at photography, then you are better off learning about business and administration, as real professional photographers spend maybe only 20% on the photography, and 80% on the other activities of marketing, selling, administration, accounting and bookkeeping, training, maintenance, and so on.  If you can't or don't want to be bothered by all that business stuff, then you'll have to work for someone else as a photographer, and basically do what you are told to do by your employer.  Many of us are doing photography as an enjoyable hobby, something we come back to when we want to relax or have fun.  Your parents may have some concerns for you (well all parents do) and they want you to be financially secure.  Running your own business as a photographer can be brutally tough.  Actually running almost any small business is brutally tough.  Unfortunately, the realities of that kind of life don't reveal themselves until you're into it.  I'm not trying to discourage your efforts, rather to tell you that to do what you want to do will take a lot more than just getting good at photography.


----------



## hirejn (Mar 14, 2013)

There are two types people who surround themselves with students; those who wish to dominate, and those who wish to learn. Someone who says your images are no good wants to dominate you for personal gain. He might even be jealous. Ignore those people; they have nothing to teach. Actually, you have a good sense of shape, color and these are better than many amateur shots. I think you can learn. Nose shots don't work though. Texture shots and patterns are fun and nice, but they're also a bit easy. Throw a subject into the texture or pattern. Also, if you photograph people, they're paying you to make them look good, not the pattern of the surface behind them. Don't do nose shot.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 14, 2013)

techniker said:


> My appreciation of other's work is independent from my own. Once again, she asked for advice and opinions and I offered both. They are comments of love, given in the hopes that she can improve her work. I wouldn't spend this much time with someone I don't think can improve. I am actually very impressed with "dog on porch", which I mentioned earlier, and "wicker chair" (please name or number to avoid confusion).
> 
> I both expect _and_ appreciate the same kind of honesty with my work.
> 
> ...




I know - It's for her own good right?.  She needs to develop thick skin right? Sure.

I can think of many different ways of telling someone that they need practice to improve.

"These images could be better, here's how you could improve these images"
"The subject matters you used are tough to make interesting, here's a few ideas to try"
"I can't say I like these images. Here's why" 

Fact of the matter is, you added that your brain was filled with conceited greatness. That tells me only one thing. You think that your photography is great,
and you have this self entitled authority to put others down. 

You don't want to be scrutinized and dissected publicly on a forum? Tell people their images are terrible in a condescending manner via PM. This is supposed to be a community!
I'm not saying that you have to agree with everyone, or like anything put up. Hell, I'm in an argument every other day in here. But I would never, EVER, come into a thread and just
drag someone through the mud especially if they are new just because I don't like their images. We are supposed to be helping each other reach our full potential not tearing each other down. 
Be a member that people hope to see in their threads, not roll their eyes when they read your name and expect nonsense before they read your post.   



> They are all terrible. Trash can? Bus stop? Rock salt? If you can't grow facial hair, please don't try.



This is what an abusive spouse calls "love".


----------



## Biker_Chic (Mar 14, 2013)

dezzyrawrz said:


> im right outa highschool my car just got fixed so im a get a loan to go take classes of photography in college, thanks for the advice and i have my eye set for a nikon d3200 and im hoping to get it soon but i will see the carmera you are talking about and give it a look and read up on it  i am very much hoping to make a career out of photography it has been my dream since i was a child my parents always toold me its not aa real job and wouldnt help me with getting the stuff now that im out of there house im hoping to become professional, i was always told i shouldnt do it and blahblah but this is my dream and photography is a real job and its harder then most people realize but i have my heart and soul in this and i am going to try so hard to do what i was always told i couldnt do i love photography and nothing will ever cchange that



I'm guessing you are replying to my post as it answers some of the comments I made. :thumbup:

Well it sounds like you know what direction you want to go; which is good;  so many your age are not as set in their direction . 

Just be careful not to get in over your head in debt taking on a huge loan, or get suckered into one of those schools which want to express your way through and charge 20-30 grand.  There are a lot of financial aid packages available in your community or State colleges you may want to talk to a school counselor about the best path. It may take a bit longer but in the end its worth it. 

Follow your passion but like some here have mentioned there is a lot of other factors involved like business, advertising,  and running a business. I think their advice is worth thinking about in conjunction with your photography. 

If you could get a job with a photographer and learn the ropes along with your schooling that would be prime as you would learn so much. Commercial photography may a route to get your skills, it may not be the artistic avenue you seek but it might pay the bills. 
You are not the only kid in America whose parents dont like the choices their kids make. As a parent of 2 young people myself, I can understand the fear you parents may have expressed to you about your decision.  But be aware; its done out of love.  Go to www.roadtripnation.com and watch some of the videos about kids just out of high school breaking away to pursue their dreams. Its very inspirational. 

Just last night my husband and I were discussing our youngest and the fact he works at Disneyland as a ride operator and Knotts Berry farm as a train bandit. My husband is like the boy needs to go out and get a {real} job and Im like geez hes only 21 and likes what hes doing.. so what! Let him enjoy life for a few years.  Now Id worry if he was 30 something and still working as a ride operator.  But what Im trying to say is its OK to follow your own path and pursue your dreams. 

If you were to say to the parents well my major is Photography but I am going to minor in business they may come around to your way of thinking. 

Again, good luck and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## skieur (Mar 14, 2013)

Black and white is not for beginners. A considerable knowledge of tones and familiarity with postprocessing is necessary to get quality black and whites.  I can't say that I have seen very many great black and white shots on this or several other sites.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 14, 2013)

skieur said:


> Black and white is not for beginners.


Sure it is. 



> A considerable knowledge of tones and familiarity with postprocessing is necessary to get quality black and whites.  I can't say that I have seen very many great black and white shots on this or several other sites.


How do you people see where you are going with your nose so high in the air?


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 15, 2013)

*Pgriz

*I just don't plan on going into photogrpahy i know its hard to make a full time job out of it but i am still going to try hard as hell to make it a great part time job. I also want to go to college for my business degree, peircings license, and whatever i need to open up a peircing shop which i want to be my other job, owning a peircing shop. (thats been my dream too since i was quite little). I don't ever plan on giving up photography i have considered making a book of photohraphs and writing poetry under each one to give others the idea of what beauty comes out of it. 
I know i set my goals high in life but i'd rather set them high then never set any at all. I thank you for your concern and advice I do very much appreicaite it.


*hirejn

*The nose shot was me just goofing around i found humor in it. 
Also, I find the people who hate my work the people whom can help my the most because if everyone loved it then there'd be something wrong you are always going to find people who love your work just as much as people are going to hate it and think what the hell was she/he thinking when taking this photo, I don't mind being criticized, all feedback is good to me. 
 
_*
Ballistics

*_I do agree with you on how he approached it, It was a little harsh but i don't mind.
Thanks for your opinions.


_*Biker_chic

*_I can promise you i will not get over my head in debt. I have been looking at so many different school for two years now, i haven't chosen one yet but when i do i will get financial aid considering mothers who go to college seem to get the best financial aids. Yet like i said to pgriz i don't just plan on doing photography i want to also go to school for business degree and peircing licensing and whatever else ill need to own a peircing shop, i had that dream since i was little too my parents always shot it down. haha 
But I get where they are coming from now i too have a son 9 months old today, little young but im sure ill always be worried and what not like my parents too.

Thank you for your luck and i appreciate your time to help me


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 15, 2013)

#1


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok so, you talked about how your images brought the beauty out in everything. 
Can you articulate what you feel is the beauty that you have brought out in this image above?


----------



## dezzyrawrz (Mar 15, 2013)

i find that the road itself is beautiful, plus the edge of the road on the left gives it character.  It's nothing fancy i took that yesterday though before i got all those amazing tips to improve i just thought i'd throw it on here


----------

